# Bears in Rome, Ga



## cant_get_right (Nov 25, 2009)

I have heard that they have been seeing a few bears in the Rome area.  Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## Pat Tria (Nov 25, 2009)

I wouldn't doubt it a bit. I caught a black bear on my game camera this summer in my backyard in Roswell.


----------



## satchmo (Nov 25, 2009)

Floyd county is a bear county so there must be some there. I have never seen one or even gotten a trail cam picture of one.


----------



## stev (Nov 25, 2009)

heck they even in the big A


----------



## bownut-x2 (Nov 26, 2009)

I bowhunt on Rocky Mountain PFA, it backs up to Berry WMA and I have seen bear tracks and scat up there on several different occasions


----------

